# Is this lab result bad?



## sparkling (May 15, 2012)

Hi,
I had some hair loss problem so went and got my blood tested. Just received the result in the mail today and it reads:

Test. Result. Flag Acceptable

Thyroid microsomal AB <10. <35

Could someone please let me know what it means? Thanks


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Is that the only test that was run? If you have other results, please post them with the ranges.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sparkling said:


> Hi,
> I had some hair loss problem so went and got my blood tested. Just received the result in the mail today and it reads:
> 
> Test. Result. Flag Acceptable
> ...












Well....................that is a very odd thing "if" that is the only test that was run.

You do have a teeny tiny bit of evidence of TPO Ab. Everyone has a little TPO but they should not have any Ab to TPO. Therefore, it is my humble opinion that something is afoot w/autoimmune and not necessarily the thyroid.

If you have had other tests for thyroid, we would love to see the results and the ranges.

Here is my personal list of suggestions.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Are you iron deficient?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

It would be interesting if you are for most of us w/autoimmune thyroid disease are.

Here is info on that TPO Ab. It's presence is "suggestive" of a myriad of things.

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Also, antibodies have a habit of waxing and waning. It is hard to catch them by blood draw at their very worst.


----------



## sparkling (May 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies.

I just went for a yearly physical exam and since I had a baby last year and my hair started falling out after that, I asked if they could do my blood work. This test result came to my house via mail yesterday, haven't gotten anything yet but I know they tested me for many things, iron was one of them which I haven't seen the result of that yet.

Will keep you posted once I get the rest of my results.

Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sparkling said:


> Thank you so much for your replies.
> 
> I just went for a yearly physical exam and since I had a baby last year and my hair started falling out after that, I asked if they could do my blood work. This test result came to my house via mail yesterday, haven't gotten anything yet but I know they tested me for many things, iron was one of them which I haven't seen the result of that yet.
> 
> ...


Good deal; I guess it is coming in piecemeal! LOL!! We will wait w/you.


----------

